# Intermittent Fasting, Bulking?



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

is it possible to bulk on Intermittent Fasting, and if so whats the benefits. in this? and would a 12 hour fast count or does it need to be longer.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure about doing it on a bulk but there's lots of different ways to fast. I think they recommend starting off with a 24 fast once a week. So sat you start at 10am today, you can still have breakfast before then and fast until 10am tomorrow so you still eating something every other day. Another was off doing it is 24 hour fast every other day but on a fasting day your still allowed 600 calories.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Been reading a bit about IF. But seriously wondering if this isn't just yet another fad. I mean if the general rule of thumb to lose or gain weight is calories in vs calories out (burnt). Why would it ever make a difference if I ate say 2000 calories a day using intermittent fasting (IF) and burnt 2500 vs eating several times (on exactly the same diet)? Surely that's -500 calories a day whichever way you look at it and so weight loss (in this case) should be exactly the same.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

User Name said:


> Been reading a bit about IF. But seriously wondering if this isn't just yet another fad. I mean if the general rule of thumb to lose or gain weight is calories in vs calories out (burnt). Why would it ever make a difference if I ate say 2000 calories a day using intermittent fasting (IF) and burnt 2500 vs eating several times (on exactly the same diet)? Surely that's -500 calories a day whichever way you look at it and so weight loss (in this case) should be exactly the same.


Think you have inadvertently answered the OP's question 

I'm trying IF for a bulk atm, used it before summer to cut and felt it worked well. Admittedly I cleaned up my diet loads but certainly lost alot of fat. If you get the calories in each day then I dont see it having any adverse effect. I just find it a hell of alot easier to eat 3 proper meals in a 8hr window than 6 small meals every few hours.


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

"Fasting" sounds like "starving" to me...feed your muscles every 2-3 hours to make them grow.Starving your body from fuel will surely slow your metabolism down...Please educate me because ive never read about it or known anyone to use I.F.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Heres a good place to start http://www.leangains.com/

Theres a good PDF on here somewhere too.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

iF and bulking would be fine mate

id say a potential benefit would be bulking this way, would lead to less fat gain during your bulk..win win right?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

> Starving your body from fuel will surely slow your metabolism down...


Yes, but fasting is not starving. You'll need to go completely without food for at least three days before anything happens to your metabolism.


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

yep...3 days will slow it down alright...3 days and I'd be dead...thats slow LOL!!


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

IF is just telling you a time period/window to eat in. It's the calories that determine if you can bulk/maintain/cut.

You got to decide if you can get your bulking calories in the 8 hour eating window LeanGains suggests.

I prefer 3 big meals, so I eat in a 4-5 hour window and up my fasting time. Works well for me!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> IF is just telling you a time period/window to eat in. It's the calories that determine if you can bulk/maintain/cut.
> 
> You got to decide if you can get your bulking calories in the 8 hour eating window LeanGains suggests.
> 
> I prefer 3 big meals, so I eat in a 4-5 hour window and up my fasting time. Works well for me!


1 reason I knew you would post in this thread.. because of two twins

same reason as me haha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with klach79, I'm using the daily 16 hour fast style at the moment and I've lost 12 pounds in less than two weeks. No way on earth would I be able to gain on this style of IF. Maybe the one day a week version would work and help you stave off a little fat during your bulk.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's like masterbating with your left hand.

There's nothing wrong with it, and results will be just as good, but you are making it a little bit more difficult for no reason


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Couple of benefits would be improved insulin sensitivity and getting most of your calories around your workout, best time to eat like a piggy cnut imo  . But i personally would never do it as it would be uncomfortable to try and get the cals in that short a period.

Here is a link with possible health benefits

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/health-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting/#axzz26TXgmG5t

I use IF but only whilst on a reduced calorie diet as the main thing for me is its easy to stick to , if i have a decent breakfast (the apparently most important meal of the day) im hungry as fcuk come dinner time so will eat again, by skipping breakfast i am instantly removing 700+ calories from my day with possible health improvements, win win for me


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In theory there might be some nutrient partitioning benefits as Fatstuff highlights above. Am not convinced because when in a calorie excess studies suggest health benefits like lower cholesterol, blood pressure etc seem to be associated ever so slightly with more frequent smaller meals that the standard 3 meals a day approach in athletes, and that kind of goes against the IF plan, but the theory is worth some experiments and a good clinical trial or two. I certainly can't see any harm from it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Couple of benefits would be improved insulin sensitivity and getting most of your calories around your workout, best time to eat like a piggy cnut imo  . But i personally would never do it as it would be uncomfortable to try and get the cals in that short a period.
> 
> Here is a link with possible health benefits
> 
> ...


As i have said before we used to eat cream cakes before training years ago,then get 100g plus protein in after with fructose/oats/mct after mmmmnom,other meals were far less important as we needed to go out and party


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Just wanted to note a couple things; Your body does NOT NEED food every 2-3 hours... You will NOT lose muscle by fasting. Fasting does NOT help you lose fast faster (a lot of people feel it does, but there is no proof behind it), but is simply an eating protocol which greatly helps with energy levels, appetite suppression and allows you to feel satisfied on a low amount of calories.

Bulking is 100% possible on IF an works just as well, if not better. Not in terms of building more muscle, but in terms of spending less time having to prep/eat.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Really enjoying IF at the moment for cutting as I tend to get hungry in the evening which is a killer if I have already eaten all my cals before 5 or 6 when I get hungry...on it 2 weeks now and I was expecting to have horror workouts but quite the opposite is the case strength is the same energy is great too...I believe the hit from your first meal and low a couple of hours later when sugars drop cause hunger again but with no spike from the fasting this doesn't happen...personally for me bulking is a piece of cake lol cutting not so much


----------



## Cppg (Nov 21, 2016)

Proteincarb said:


> is it possible to bulk on Intermittent Fasting, and if so whats the benefits. in this? and would a 12 hour fast count or does it need to be longer.


 I wouldn't. It seems silly that if youre on 3000 calories a day that you would make yourself each them all in an 8 hour window. id rather keep my body replenished throughout the day.

The value of IF is when youre on a 2000/1500 calorie diet and you can eat it in one sitting with ease. Maybe some meat in the morning or protein shake.

That way you are fast and work out fasted for 16 hours each day, which really burns the fat. (with light protein supplements/meal)


----------

